

Show HN: Find and Watch TV Shows on YouTube with CouchTube.net - jakek
http://insightdatascience.com/blog/find_and_watch_tv_shows_on_youtube_with_couchtube.html

======
dredwerker
I searched for 'the IT Crowd' and it got something that 'the IT Crowd' guy was
in and not the actual IT crowd. Looks like a good idea. I am sure I saw
something like this for movies but for TV shows is an excellent idea. Keep up
the good work.

~~~
carlosrt
Yeah, a little while ago there was a Show:HN for movies. It was:
[http://pegleg.it/](http://pegleg.it/)

It needs more movies to be added though. Maybe it could automatically search
YT for every movie title from IMDB, then verify it with a Mechanical Turk.

------
mkaziz
This is amazing. Except idk how long MPAA will let it last. :/

~~~
redindian75
It just catalogs existing youtube public content right? Why would MPAA have a
problem, if they have, they would have DMCA'd the original video

looks like its in github
[https://github.com/sdelarquier/couchtube](https://github.com/sdelarquier/couchtube)

~~~
mkaziz
megaupload did much of the same, no? And this is very flagrantly assisting
copyright violation.

Of course, if they were smart, they'd just use this to find the content to
issue DMCA to.

------
steverb
The search for Special Unit 2, for some reason pegged an episode of "The Unit"
for Ep1.

A way to tag a show/episode as incorrect would probably be helpful.

------
larrybolt
I love how he did the about page, it has everything I'd want to know, neatly
done!

